# Quelle carte AirPort pour iBook G4



## SITRALE (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous ! 

voila après l'iMac G4 TYournesol je m'attaque à un iBook G4 ! ! Donc la restauration passe par l'installation d'une carte AirPort... ! 

Laquelle qui faut pour un iBook G4 13' ?  Une reference en particulier ou je prend n'impoprte quelle carte airport qui prend du 802.11 ? 


Merci d'avance ?


----------



## Alycastre (17 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas difficile, tu as toutes les réponses en bas de cette page ...! et ici aussi .


----------

